# IMPORTANT: Forum Upgrade



## Chris (Jan 10, 2006)

Over the next couple of days, we will be upgrading to vBulletin 3.5.3. 

A few features will temporarily be taken down, and will be replaced with either newer versions, or a different mod that serves the same end. They are:

- PHP Chat
- Member Gallery
- Articles Section

Reason being that the current versions that I am running are not compliant with the latest, most secure and stable version of vBulletin. 

Additionally, the front page, vBIndex, will be replaced with a new content management system. Since it's an entirely new interface (similar to the current setup, but more robust), it will be a few days before I have it dialed in and looking good. Initially, the shoutbox will be disabled, but there are newer addons that I'll be looking at to bring it back along with the other features listed above.

There will most likely be some bumps in the road as I get used to the new interface and different language/phrase style of 3.5.3, so if things get a little ugly over the next week, I'm working on it and in the end we'll have a faster, better forum with more features and overall more cool shit to keep you guys from actually getting any work done during the day.

If you see Cinq online, that means things are getting done. PLEASE DO NOT PM HIM REGARDING FORUM ISSUES. If something's up, regardless of what it is, please either PM me or email me at [email protected].

With the new dedicated server, this is the last step needed to really give the forums a kick in the as and open up a bunch of new feature/modification options, and when all's said and done you guys should notice a marked improvement in site speed, as well as the aforementioned cool shit to play with.

Please keep all comments in this thread. 

- Chris


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2006)

Forums are up, though things are a bit ugly. Will be another day or so until things are back to normal.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yay, keep up the good stuff.


----------



## Leon (Jan 10, 2006)

i posted it elsewhere before reading this one, but wanted to say that i dig the Edit function, how it stays on the same page. that rocks.

keep up the good work, Chris!


----------



## smueske (Jan 10, 2006)

I really appreciate all the work you do here, Chris. It's an excellent resource.


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2006)

smueske said:


> I really appreciate all the work you do here, Chris. It's an excellent resource.



Thanks, man. This site is my pride and joy, I really enjoy working on it. 

More random notes:
- The front page should be back for the attack in a couple of days - I basically have to redo all of the old content, learn the new interface and add a lot of new content/options.
- Contribuing users will also have a new dropdown full of goodies for them pretty soon, and the old "Site Features" dropdown with the arcade, gallery, jukebox, etc will all be back ASAP.
- Things will be a lot less black/white/gray very soon. Once the functionality is all back as it should be, I'll work on some more colors/eye candy so it's a little easier on the eyes.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2006)

I like the new quote boxes; I doubt you can fix the color of the quick reply though.

Anyway, cool stuff Chris.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 10, 2006)

Great job, Chris! This site rules.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 10, 2006)

It seems Chris has become Anakin Skywalker during this upgrade  

No, really... I dig the hood 

The fact still stands, your site rules and all upgrades are appreciated.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I like the new quote boxes; I doubt you can fix the color of the quick reply though.
> 
> Anyway, cool stuff Chris.



What's wrong with it?

I'm going to start lighting puppies on fire if people don't stop mentioning "broken" things and don't tell me what the hell they mean.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> What's wrong with it?
> 
> I'm going to start lighting puppies on fire if people don't stop mentioning "broken" things and don't tell me what the hell they mean.



The reply boxes just look all NES era. I don't mind but apparently some just have to be all 21st century and stuff. It's just a flat grey box. Everything functions as it should but it looks oldschool. I like it it to be honest. 

Leave my puppies alone!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

You do a splediferous job, Chris. These posts reminded me that you do do alot for us (minus slandering my good name, you nim-turd  ) and I wanted to add my thanks.

It looks great, you are doing a helluva job, and I for one _greatly_ appreciate it. This is my favorite website of all. 

I think I'm going to cry now... (maybe that dumbass emo fag Drew will come and join me!)

Nice job, bro.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

LordOVchaoS said:


> The reply boxes just look all NES era. I don't mind but apparently some just have to be all 21st century and stuff. It's just a flat grey box. Everything functions as it should but it looks oldschool. I like it it to be honest.
> 
> Leave my puppies alone!




[Howard Hughes]
It's the way of the future!
[/HH]


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> You do a splediferous job, Chris. These posts reminded me that you do do alot for us (minus slandering my good name, you nim-turd  ) and I wanted to add my thanks.
> 
> It looks great, you are doing a helluva job, and I for one _greatly_ appreciate it. This is my favorite website of all.
> 
> ...



Splendiferous?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 11, 2006)

well it's like this light gray color and stands out, lol, it's not a big deal really.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> Splendiferous?


It takes a man very, very comfortable with his straightness to use the word 'splendiferous.'


----------



## Leon (Jan 11, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It takes a man very, very comfortable with his straightness to use the word 'splendiferous.'


...and to use such a girly emoticon


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey Chris, if you're gonna light up some puppies, start with TDW, he's becoming more and more of an "emo fag" as he likes to describe Drew. Oh, and yeah, the whole flaming homosexual emoticon thing, yeah...um...are you trying to tell us something??

OH YEAH!!!! Still love the site, it's starting to get more bad ass everyday!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Hey Chris, if you're gonna light up some puppies, start with TDW, he's becoming more and more of an "emo fag" as he likes to describe Drew. Oh, and yeah, the whole flaming homosexual emoticon thing, yeah...um...are you trying to tell us something??
> 
> OH YEAH!!!! Still love the site, it's starting to get more bad ass everyday!!


Me emo? God... I'm the farthest thing from that. Too old, for one. 

I don't like emo or punk (music, lifestyle, you name it), and never really have, to be honest. I'm metal all the way, babaaaaaay!  Put it this way, my favorite movie growing up was Trick or Treat. Sammi Curr was my fucking IDOL, man!






And I stole the 'dumbass emo fag' in description of Drew line from Chris, so blame him.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

Trick or Treat was $5 in the Wal-Mart value bin for ages.

Fastway, FTW!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

STAND UP, AND BE COUNTED!!!


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

Avatar material right there.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow TDW, is that your mom, or a pic of you having a bad face day??


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> Avatar material right there.


More like porn for Nitelightboy.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Wow TDW, is that your mom, or a pic of you having a bad face day??


Bah. I deem you false metal, and annoint you the new Crown Prince of Emo Fagdom.

That is the god known as Sammi Curr, mu'fucker.


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2006)

I can't believe nobody else has seen that movie. It's a classic.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jan 11, 2006)

maybe I'm too young for that...you guys are a bunch of old farts


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> I can't believe nobody else has seen that movie. It's a classic.


And the soundtrack kicks much ass. Fastway at their best. A somewhat mediocre band to me, but not for the ToT songs!


----------

